# sclerotherapy-A patient comes



## gdpeck (Nov 3, 2010)

A patient comes in the doctors office and has a sclerotherapy treatment we bill 36471, 
j3490, 10160 to BCBS.  10160 deny as included included in another procedure.  If the 10160 was on another site of the leg then 36471 would we rebill it with a 59 modifier and submit documentation?  Because I have a coworker that say she is getting 10160 paid with a 58 modifier.


----------



## daharden (Nov 17, 2010)

What is the 10160 for?


----------



## gdpeck (Nov 21, 2010)

*10160*

10160 (puncture aspiration) is for trapped blood causing swelling or a hematoma after the sclerotherpy treatment.


----------

